# New study on "Drug Intoxicated Irregular Fighters"



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2008)

*Drug Intoxicated Irregular Fighters: Complications, Dangers, and Responses*
Dr. Paul Rexton Kan, Strategic Studies Institute, US Army War College, 12 Mar 08
Study (.pdf) - summary 

Summary:  "The presence of drugged fighters is not unknown in the history of warfare. Yet widespread drug use on the battlefield is now part of protracted conflicts largely fought by nonprofessional combatants that take place in an international system characterized by the process of globalization. From marijuana, khat, hallucinogenic mushrooms, cocaine, heroin, and methamphetamine to looted pharmaceuticals, irregular fighters have found a ready supply of narcotics to consume for a variety of combat purposes. Such consumption has led to unpredictable fighting, the commission of atrocities, and to the prolongation of internal violence. The presence of intoxicated combatants will continue to be a feature of armed conflict and requires a fuller accounting to adequately prepare policymakers and military planners for future conflicts."


----------



## Journeyman (13 Mar 2008)

Claiming to be a report on drug-heartened "irregulars"...he quickly jumps into conventional western soldiers becoming drug addicts (with a quick sojourn into child soldiers). 

Wow, "Reefer Madness" masquerading as academic research. 

While I wouldn't base an academic article on the _Toronto Sun_, apparently Canadian troops aren't drug-addled because: 


> *Canadians are not using as many reservists, while tours of duty for their professional full-time troops have not been as long.
> These two elements may mitigate much of the atmosphere that stimulates a widespread desire to turn to drugs.*1
> 
> 1. Ibid., n75, pp42-3


A "widespread desire to turn to drugs"? Damn all those heroin-addicted Reservists    :rofl:


----------



## benny88 (13 Mar 2008)

British Troops on LSDhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77LIFWZ5jgs

   Not sure if this is real, good for a laugh though. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Mar 2008)

Me thinks the good doctor has arrived at the answer he wanted before researching. 
I take offence at the way it seems he's made the leap from irregular to professional soldiers.
I'm not denying some of our soldiers uses legal and illegal substances, BUT we certainly don't encourage this.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Mar 2008)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Damn all those heroin-addicted Reservists    :rofl:



Please!  Our drug of choice is alcohol...


----------



## medaid (13 Mar 2008)

I wonder what he's smoking when he wrote that report. No objectivity what so ever eh?


----------



## RTaylor (13 Mar 2008)

The guy doesnt seem to be able to differentiate between a professional soldier, soldier for hire, guerilla and whatever else you have out there, he just clumps them together which is rather stupid. 

He doesnt even want to show which drugs are the choice of which military type (professional, reserve, irregular, special forces, etc) and it IS different, as well as differs by geographic area and so forth.

10 to 1 odds are alcohol is the most popular, followed by weed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2008)

Hey, it's written by an academic, so it must be true, right?  :

I wonder if the Monographs like this one are peer reviewed at all (not that this GUARANTEES anything by any means, but at least more than one set of eyes read AND commented on it)?  Nothing on the site sheds any light for me on the process.

Anyone wants to share the love with the author, click here, or you can let the War College know your feelings on this Monograph by clicking here.

Let us know if you send, and what you might receive in return....   ;D


----------



## Dissident (13 Mar 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> 10 to 1 odds are alcohol is the most popular, followed by weed.



Don't know about weed. I live in BC and I do not know of a single of the soldiers I have served with to indulge. I might be sheltered and the trade I am in probably skews the results a bit.

That said, I know of many who have had to resort to "airborne smarties"(extra strength advils), myself included. We all get old...


----------



## Adrian_888 (27 Mar 2008)

> The presence of intoxicated combatants will continue to be a feature of armed conflict and requires a fuller accounting to adequately prepare policymakers and military planners for future conflicts."



Bigger bullets?


----------

